

Higher Education cost - arodceo

With college rising and being over a trillion dollars in debt, how can we improve the student debt situation and make higher education affordable? Are scholarships a good resource? Are they being distributed enough? How can we make college affordable for everyone but also not risk the chances of them defaulting or accumulating so much debt?
======
rgawdzik
co-op? A good amount of Waterloo CS grads don't have debt.

